
Show HN: Python BDD Morelia - ambiguousnews
https://morelia.readthedocs.io/en/latest/modules.html
======
kinduff
Hello, wondering if the authors are from Mexico. My hometown is called Morelia
in the state of Michoacán, it popped right out.

------
ambiguousnews
Github link:
[https://github.com/kidosoft/Morelia](https://github.com/kidosoft/Morelia)

